# [Hardware] Besoin de conseil pour un scanner (Resolu)

## darkangel92

Bonjour

je dois acheter sous peut un scanner pas trop cher  (Qui servira plus de fax) pour scanner qques foto sans que ce soit de l'art. que me conseillerez vous comme modele compatible linux (gentoo, ubuntu)? L'inerface Firewire ou usb2.0 ? au niveau du noyau y a t il des options particulieres à séléctionner ?

Merci de votre aide

Edit : j'ai commandé le Lide 70 bien que le site Sane le refernce comme not supported.... je ferai un topic dessus si ca marcheLast edited by darkangel92 on Mon Jun 04, 2007 12:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Trapamoosch

Un bon début serait d'aller voir ici : http://www.sane-project.org.

Au niveau du noyau rien de spécial à rajouter, à priori tu auras juste à installer sane et si le scanner est bien reconnu, ça roule relativement tout seul.

USB ou Firewire ça a assez peu d'importance à mon avis, j'ai un scanner Epson en USB (intégré à l'imprimante) et ça marche très bien sans rien installer de spécial.

Avant celui-là, j'avais un Trust d'entrée de gamme qui marchait très bien également avec Sane (hormis les touches d'accès rapide qui n'étaient pas reconnu, mais ça a assez peu d'importance).

----------

## kwenspc

En effet usb/firewire même combat. L'usb2 a, de toute manière, une très bonne bande passante. (ok la question usb vs firewire pourrait se poser si tu n'avais que de l'usb1 mais j'en doute)

Une fois xsane d'installé (avec les bons droits pour l'utilisateur) rien de spécial à faire. Tu branches le scanner, tu lances xsane et voilà. J'utilise un CanoScan Lide60 pour ma part, aucun soucis de compatibilité. Choisis celui que te semble le mieux dans la liste (vires tous ceux qui ne sont par marqué à "good" dans le support).

----------

## darkangel92

je pensais effectivement à ce scanner Canon lide 60. Pas trop cher et surtout sans transfo supplémenaire.

Thanks

----------

## darkangel92

oups il a pu vraiment l'air dispo ce modele. Le 70 semble etre le successeur mais d'apres votre lien sane-project il est pas supporté   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkangel92

la site ne semble pu tellement à jour   :Confused:  y en a qui ont le lide 70? ou un canon CS4400F ?

----------

## kwenspc

ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner non (après quelques recherches sur le net). Dommage ça  :Neutral: 

----------

## darkangel92

bon j'ai commandé le lide 70   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> bon j'ai commandé le lide 70  

 

Ben à tes risques et périls dans ce cas... À moins qu'un driver sorte dans peu de temps. (mais rien ne l'indique)

----------

## darkangel92

arf les derniere MAJ du site date de 2006 (bientot 1 an deja) ... pour l'instant je m'en servirais sur l'OS dont il faut pas dire le nom et qui commence par un W et se termine par un XP   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

ok. Tentes le coup suos xsane, on sait jamais...

----------

## Desintegr

Version en développement (CVS) de SANE.

CanoScan LiDE 70 : Unsupported !

http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-lide-70.html

Et je pense que ce n'est pas près de changer.

Si j'étais toi, j'annulerais immédiatement la commande.

----------

## razer

Pour info j'ai acheté un Canon LIDE 50 pour mon parternel, il était noté "basic" à l'époque sur sane, mais le vendeur de carrefour avait le même chez lui et m'a assuré qu'il fonctionnait très bien sous linux (en passant, j'avoue que j'étais très surpris de le trouver là, celui là  :Smile: )

Résultat : a fonctionné sans config dès le branchement sur son ubuntu. Quelques problèmes par la suite après une upgrade vers feisty (un truc zarb de compilé dans le kernel pour assurer que la fonction "hibernation" fonctionne moins mal, résultat plus de scanner et toujours pas d'hibernation sans sws2), mais cela n'a pas vraiment à voir avec le support du scanner

Enfin, perso j'ai un vieil AGFA snapscan e20, de la balle totale, jamais un pépin, j'imagine que cela doit encore se trouver sur ebay...

Je te conseille d'ailleurs un achat d'occasion d'un modèle d'1 an ou 2, tu trouveras plus facilement un truc supporté par sane je pense

----------

## darkangel92

ba j'ai passé commande.. et pour annuler faut passer par tel SUR SURTAXé les saloupioooossss!!!

arf c pas grave. c'est pour faire un minimum et pis p'etre que ca marchera quand meme au pire je reste sous win avec. je voulais pas dépenser plus pour un scanner. Merci quand meme.

Deja pour que je m'en serve sur gentoo, il faudrait que je resolve mes autres pb via mno autre topic   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bah sinon .. un peu HS car ca ne fait pas que scanner ..

 Mais j'adoooorrreee les HP PSC qui sont super bien gérés sous Linux aussi bien en scan que aurtes joyeusetées ...

 Merci HP pour tes drivers

----------

## julroy67

Et moi aussi je continue sur du HS, c'est vrai pour HP, j'aurais conseillé HP, c'est bien les seuls à vraiment faire des pilotes de qualité pour Linux   :Razz: 

----------

## razer

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Et moi aussi je continue sur du HS, c'est vrai pour HP, j'aurais conseillé HP, c'est bien les seuls à vraiment faire des pilotes de qualité pour Linux  

 

Sauf que le modèle bas de gamme d'HP que je prévoyais d'acheter à mon paternel n'est pas supporté, et d'après ce que j'avais lu par ci par là à l'époque il ne le sera pas avant un bon moment   :Confused: 

Comme quoi....

----------

## julroy67

Bah au niveau des multifonctions, les PSC, elles sont toutes supportées, enfin ce qui est des scanners tout seul bah je sais pas trop, mais c'est possible   :Crying or Very sad:  C'est malheureux si c'est le cas, étant donné le travail fourni par HP pour notre OS.

----------

## darkangel92

Piiitttite question

quand j'aurai pu installer un WM sur ma gentoo, j'ai l'intention d'installer aussi VMWare dessus (ca doit bien marcher quand meme ) pour faire une installation de WIN XP. Pourrais je utiliser mon scanner via le boot the l'environnmenet virtuel de XP apres avoir installÃ© les pilotes dessus?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

je crois que qemu gère un pti peu l'usb, mais vmware je ne sais pas, peut-être qu'il gère...

Sinon en scanner à l'époque j'avais un agfa snapscan e20, et il fonctionnait du tonnerre avec sane. Donc si jme plante pas, on peut ptète espérer que les modèles les plus récents sont gérés par le pingouin  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Mon premier test avec vmplayer et une imprimante usb fonctionnait très bien.

----------

## darkangel92

oki merci d'avoir partager vos sentiments sur ce pb. e ntout cas je confirme que X Sane ne detecte pas mno scanner en USB canon lide 70. j'ai testé vec le DVD Live Mandriva et la denriere Ubuntu X86 7.04 donc je pense que ce sera le meme resultat via Ma gentoo.

en tout cas, j'ai pas reussi a trouver un scanner tout simple et pas cher qui soit dispo avec Xsane. Je voulais me prendre le Lide 60 puisque lui marche correctement d'apres le site mais pas moyen d'en trouver des neufs. c'est trop vieux.

----------

